# Alemanes en Argentina



## dave

Tengo una pregunta para los argentinos – estoy leyendo un libro del escritor argentino Jorge Luis Borges, y casi todos los personajes tienen apellidos alemanes (Loewenthal, Tarbuch, Maier, Kronfuss etc.). Lo que quería saber es ¿hay muchos alemanes en Argentina? Y si hay, ¿por qué? No sé nada de la historia de la inmigración en Argentina (excepto que hay más gallegos allá que en Galicia, y también que hay pueblos donde se habla galés!) pero me extraña que hay tantos alemanes en este libro. Gracias por un poco de información sobre esto.

Dave


----------



## cuchuflete

dave said:
			
		

> Tengo una pregunta para los argentinos – estoy leyendo un libro del escritor argentino Jorge Luis Borges, y casi todos los personajes tienen apellidos alemanes (Loewenthal, Tarbuch, Maier, Kronfuss etc.). Lo que quería saber es ¿hay muchos alemanes en Argentina? Y si hay, ¿por qué? No sé nada de la historia de la inmigración en Argentina (excepto que hay más gallegos allá que en Galicia, y también que hay pueblos donde se habla galés!) pero me extraña que hay tantos alemanes en este libro. Gracias por un poco de información sobre esto.
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave...I'll leave it to the Argentinos to answer your specific question.
As to Borges, he tended to use a lot of foreign names in his relatos as a literary technique.  Many were Germanic, or at least Northern European in sound.  This was, at least in part, a way for him to 'persuade' the spanish speaking reader of the verisimilitude of his fictional worlds.  It helps the reader accept that the logic, circumstances, and events of the story are quite apart from the reader's own daily reality.  In short, it fosters the ability of the reader to 'suspend disbelief' and enter wholeheartedly into the fictitious world the author has created.

This is a technique used by many authors, perhaps because it works!  See some of the short fiction by Somerset Maugham, Julio Cortázar and John Updike.

Borges is one of my favorite writers, and I highly reccomend Laberintos and Dr. Brodie's report [can't remember the spanish name of the latter, sorry].

ciao,
Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

Dave, donde yo vivo es un barrio fundado por los alemanes.  Todas nuestras calles llevan nombres de aviadores alemanes de la segunda guerra mundial.
Cerca de mi casa hay dos barrios más que fueron inicialmente fundados y habitados por alemanes.  Casi todos mis vecinos son alemanes o hijos de alemanes.  Mis abuelos maternos eran alemanes.  Se dice que muchos nazis vinieron a la Argentina ayudados por Juan D. Perón.  En Bariloche (al Sur de nuestro país) hubo una gran colonia de alemanes, y hace pocos años  capturaron al último nazi que se escondía allí.  En Misiones, al norte de Argentina , cerca de la frontera con Brasil hay una colonia muy grande de alemanes.
De todas maneras, y como dice Cuchufléte, ´los personajes de Borges llevan en su gran mayoría nombres y apellidos alemanes e ingleses.

Saludos, Art 

Acá hay algo para leer.

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos14/inmialeman/inmialeman.shtml


----------



## Tormenta

dave said:
			
		

> Tengo una pregunta para los argentinos – estoy leyendo un libro del escritor argentino Jorge Luis Borges, y casi todos los personajes tienen apellidos alemanes (Loewenthal, Tarbuch, Maier, Kronfuss etc.). Lo que quería saber es ¿hay muchos alemanes en Argentina? Y si hay, ¿por qué? No sé nada de la historia de la inmigración en Argentina (excepto que hay más gallegos allá que en Galicia, y también que hay pueblos donde se habla galés!) pero me extraña que hay tantos alemanes en este libro. Gracias por un poco de información sobre esto.
> 
> Dave




Hola Dave,

Sí, hay muchos alemanes en Argentina.  Creo que la gente tiende a confundir Buenos Aires con el resto del país (aunque hay mucho alemán, holandés, británico, etc en BA).  Tres millones de inmigrantes Italianos encontraron un hogar en Buenos Aires, como así también un sinnúmero de españoles, en su mayoría Gallegos (pero también vascos entre otros.)

El resto del país en un tanto diferente.  Medio millón de galeses se instalaron en la Patagonia.  No solo galeses; en Argentina hay más Ingleses, Irlandeses y Escoceses de lo que tú crees    (seguro que por eso somos los más pálidos entre los latinoamericanos)  Los Alemanes del Volga también prefirieron el sur. Otros alemanes se ubicaron en el norte, en la provincia del chaco.
En el Sur también  hay muchos suizos quienes hacen un chocolate riquísimo.
Tenemos una comunidad de inmigrantes judíos bastante grande, y no podemos olvidarnos de los inmigrantes holandeses.

Seguro me olvidé de algunos, pero mis compatriotas pueden comentar un poquito más.

Saludos,

Tormenta 


Hay un libro sobre los Alemanes del Volga
http://www.alemanesvolga.com.ar/libros/l22.html

Inmigrantes Alemanes durante las posguerra 1943/49
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos14/inmialeman/inmialeman.shtml

Otros inmigrantes europeos

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos16/suizos-en-argentina/suizos-en-argentina.shtm

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos15/inmigrantes-judios/inmigrantes-judios.shtml

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos14/inmg-britanicos/inmg-britanicos.shtml



PD. Sorry Dave, I think I gave you much more inofrmation than you wanted


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hi Dave...I'll leave it to the Argentinos to answer your specific question.
> As to Borges, *he tended to use a lot of foreign names in his relatos* as a literary technique.  Many were Germanic, or at least Northern European in sound.  This was, at least in part, a way for him to 'persuade' the spanish speaking reader of the verisimilitude of his fictional worlds.  It helps the reader accept that the logic, circumstances, and events of the story are quite apart from the reader's own daily reality.  In short, it fosters the ability of the reader to 'suspend disbelief' and enter wholeheartedly into the fictitious world the author has created.
> 
> This is a technique used by many authors, perhaps because it works!  See some of the short fiction by Somerset Maugham, Julio Cortázar and John Updike.
> 
> Borges is one of my favorite writers, and I highly reccomend Laberintos and Dr. Brodie's report [can't remember the spanish name of the latter, sorry].
> 
> ciao,
> Cuchu





Hola Cuchu,

Sí, estoy de acuerdo, la tendencia de Borges era utilizar apellidos alemanes e ingleses. Pero yo no llamaría a esos apellidos “apellidos extranjeros”; no en el contexto argentino.

Te cuento algo. Cuando yo estaba en la secundaria jugaba en el equipo de voleibol;  cuando yo tenía el saque, mis compañeros me gritaban “dale gallega” .  Por qué “gallega”? Bueno, porque mi apellido es español ( y también lo son los apellidos  de mis padres, abuelos, bisabuelos, tatarabuelos, etc) 

Entre los que me gritaban “gallega” recuerdo bien a : Sadowinski,  Baker, Smith, O’connor,  Dufor, kraus.  Claro después estaban todos los Rodríguez, Fernandez, Arrigorriaga, Zubizarreta,  García, Usún, Rodríguez, Del Bianco, Montalto, Di Caprio,etc. 

O’connor era blanco fantasma y tenía los ojos azules más lindos del mundo.  Él me decía gallega y yo le decía inglés .  Creo que para él, yo era la extranjera…….que tiempos aquellos, estoy a punto de llorar.

Claro, este es mi punto de vista, pero yo creo que en Argentina un kraus no es más ni menos extranjero que un Rodríguez.

Saludos Cuchu,

Tormenta


----------



## dave

Gracias a todos. Todo eso es muy interesante, porque no tenía ni idea que Argentina tenga tanta mezcla de 'raíces'. Me avergüenza que mi conocimiento de tu país viene, más que nada, de tu equipo de fútbol, y la mayoría de los nombres de estos futbolistas son nombres ‘españoles’! Ahora estoy un poco mejor informado, y lo estaré más aún después de leer todos los vínculos que me habéis dado. Gracias!


----------



## sergio11

Una cosa que muchos olvidan es que un gran número de alemanes emigraron a la Argentina *escapándose del régimen Nazi*.

Los nazis que se refugiaron en la Argentina son un pequeña minoría. La gran mayoría de alemanes que emigraron a la Argentina son los que escaparon del régimen Nazi.


----------



## ambar_violeta

Concuerdo con Sergio.
La gran mayoria de los inmigrantes alemanes llegaron al país escapandose del régimen nazi.

Por otro lado, creo que hay una notable influencia alemana. Con decirte incluso que se celebra en la provincia de Cordoba (especificamente Villa General Belgrano) provincia con una gran cantidad de inmigrantes de origen aleman, el Oktobeerfest (o como sea que se escriba . . . nunca me gustó la cerveza perdon). Y tambien en invierno se celebra la fiesta del chocolate en ese mismo pueblo, y hay chocolate por doquier y exquisitas tortas, y bailes con trajes tipicos. (Supongo debido a los inmigrantes suizo-alemanes . . . no?)

Saludos !


----------



## sergio11

ambar_violeta said:
			
		

> Concuerdo con Sergio.
> La gran mayoria de los inmigrantes alemanes llegaron al país escapandose del régimen nazi.
> 
> Por otro lado, creo que hay una notable influencia alemana. Con decirte incluso que se celebra en la provincia de Cordoba (especificamente Villa General Belgrano) provincia con una gran cantidad de inmigrantes de origen aleman, el Oktobeerfest (o como sea que se escriba . . . nunca me gustó la cerveza perdon). Y tambien en invierno se celebra la fiesta del chocolate en ese mismo pueblo, y hay chocolate por doquier y exquisitas tortas, y bailes con trajes tipicos. (Supongo debido a los inmigrantes suizo-alemanes . . . no?)
> 
> Saludos !


 
Uno no puede dejar pasar ese comentario sin evocar las hermosas vacaciones en Villa General Belgrano y los paseos a La Cumbrecita, Amboy, Santa Rosa y demás localidades del Valle de Calamuchita. Gracias por traer esos recuerdos a mi memoria, Ambar_Violeta.  En cuanto a la cerveza, yo tampoco le he tomado el gusto y no le encuentro mucha gracia. 

Sí, los alemanes que conocíamos todos, los que vivían en Villa Ballester, Belgrano, Florida, etc., eran los que se escaparon del régimen de Hitler.  

La captura de unos pocos oficiales nazis en la Argentina hizo que se creara una fama de que todos los alemanes de allí eran nazis, pero en realidad no era así. 

Los refugiados nazis se escondían del ojo público, tomaban algún empleo de ésos en los que uno pasa desapercibido, más bien en las afueras, no tenían ninguna vida social, no se mezclaban en la política y prácticamente no hablaban con nadie. Nadie sabía quiénes eran ni donde estaban.


----------



## alc112

Acá en mi provincia hay un pueblo que prácticamente está poblado por alemanes del volga. POr las dudas:
Alemanes del volga son alemanes que salieron de su pais por la guerra mundial  (No estoy seguro) y fueron a vivir a Rusia, a orillas del río volga. 
Hoy como a las 8:30 les escribo algo seguro, le voy a pedir a mi profesora del aleman (que es hija de alemanes del volga) que me diga bien por qué vinieron a acá. Creo que era porque los rusos se quejaron de ellos, ya que la reina de rusa los quería mucho o algo asi.

saludos


----------



## supercrom

Oigan, pero en Argentina creo que hay más, muchos más, descendientes de italianos... 

How about Italians in Argentina?, I really think there are lots and lots of descendants.

*CROM*


----------



## araceli

Hello:
Yes, the majority of the people are Spanish and Italian descendants.
Sí, la mayoría es descendiente de españoles e italianos.
Regards - Saludos


----------



## ITA

En nuestra costa Atlántica,hay una ciudada que se llama Villa Gesell.Este lugar fue fundado por un alemán llamado Carlos Gesell.En lo personal es uno de mis lugares preferidos para pasar mis vacaciones de verano,uno cree que está en una aldea alemana o algo así .C omo verán nuestro territorio es muy extenso por lo cual por donde uno camine puede encontrar una variedad de inmigrantes,diferentes culturas que hacen nuestra argentina.
Desde Bs As ITA.descendiente de austríacos,polacos,gallegos,vascos italiano.


----------



## temujin

Hoi,

Lo que me acuerdo de la historia de los alemanes de Volga...:

Empezó hace siglos...Las granjas en la zona de Schwaben en Alemania se hicieron cada vez más pequeños por la herencia (cuando tuvieron más de un hijo, dividieron las granjas entre los hijos). Al final apenas se podía sobrevivir.

En Rusia habia otro problema: Había mucho tierra (además tierra muy fertil) y poca gente. Entonces la reina de Rusia (creo que era Katarina) les ofrecieron la tierra alrededor de Volga. Así popularon la zona, y con gente que sabía muy bien cultivar la tierra.

Todos se quedaron felizes...Los Alemanes, como eran tantos, siguieron hablando su idioma y preservaron su cultura...

Stalin.

Llegó la secunda guerra mundial, y a Stalin no le gustó que había tantos "Alemanes" alli entre Hitler y Moscu.Una de sus soluciones favoritos cuando había alguien que no le gustó era mandarlos a Siberia y eso hizo con la colonia Alemana. Supongo que los que llegaron a Argentina fueran los que lograron escapar...

t.

PD: bitte, corrija mis errores....


----------



## araceli

Hola Temujin:
Te corrijo un poco y recuerda que en castellano los gentilicios van en minúscula.




			
				temujin said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Lo que me acuerdo de la historia de los alemanes del Volga...:
> 
> Empezó hace centenares de años...Las granjas en la zona de Schwaben en Alemania se hicieron cada vez más pequeñas por la herencia (cuando tuvieron más de un hijo, dividieron las granjas entre los hijos). Al final apenas se podía sobrevivir.
> 
> En Rusia había otro problema: Había mucha tierra (además tierra muy fértil) y poca gente. Entonces la emperatriz de Rusia (creo que era Catalina II, la Grande) les ofreció  tierra alrededor del Volga. Así poblaron la zona, y con gente que sabía muy bien cultivar la tierra.
> 
> Todos quedaron felices...Los alemanes, como eran tantos, siguieron hablando su idioma y preservaron su cultura...
> 
> Stalin.
> 
> Llegó la segunda guerra mundial, y a Stalin no le gustó que hubiera tantos "alemanes" allí entre Hitler y Moscú. Una de sus soluciones favoritas cuando había alguien que no le gustaba era mandarlo a Siberia y eso hizo con la colonia alemana. Supongo que los que llegaron a Argentina fueron los que lograron escapar...
> 
> t.
> 
> PD: bitte, corrija mis errores....


----------



## alc112

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Oigan, pero en Argentina creo que hay más, muchos más, descendientes de italianos...
> 
> How about Italians in Argentina?, I really think there are lots and lots of descendants.
> 
> *CROM*


 
Presente, Crom. Mi apellido es Italiano (Ceroleni)


----------



## sergio11

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Oigan, pero en Argentina creo que hay más, muchos más, descendientes de italianos...
> 
> How about Italians in Argentina?, I really think there are lots and lots of descendants.
> 
> *CROM*


 
Sí, Cromteaches, hay muchos italianos, pero eso no es ningún misterio.  Todos saben lo de los italianos. En realidad, el acento típico argentino, o mejor dicho, el acento porteño, es un acento italiano.  El argot de Buenos Aires, el "lunfardo," tiene una gran cantidad de palabras y expresiones italianas. 

Incluso un señor mejicano aquí en Los Angeles me dijo una vez: "ahora que estoy tomando clases de italiano los empiezo a entender a ustedes, los argentinos."  Eso dice un montón de nuestra cultura de Buenos Aires, ya que hay mucha verdad en eso.  

Por supuesto, ahora van a salir muchos que van a decir: ¿vieron que lo que ustedes hablan no es español, sino una mezcla de italiano?" Pero no es así.  Lo cierto es que tanto nuestro lenguaje como nuestra cultura son muy españoles, pese a toda la influencia italiana.


----------



## ITA

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Sí, Cromteaches, hay muchos italianos, pero eso no es ningún misterio.  Todos saben lo de los italianos. En realidad, el acento típico argentino, o mejor dicho, el acento porteño, es un acento italiano.  El argot de Buenos Aires, el "lunfardo," tiene una gran cantidad de palabras y expresiones italianas.
> 
> Incluso un señor mejicano aquí en Los Angeles me dijo una vez: "ahora que estoy tomando clases de italiano los empiezo a entender a ustedes, los argentinos."  Eso dice un montón de nuestra cultura de Buenos Aires, ya que hay mucha verdad en eso.
> 
> Por supuesto, ahora van a salir muchos que van a decir: ¿vieron que lo que ustedes hablan no es español, sino una mezcla de italiano?" Pero no es así.  Lo cierto es que tanto nuestro lenguaje como nuestra cultura son muy españoles, pese a toda la influencia italiana.



uyyy me perdí entonces vos sos de acá,no de allá (con tanta inmigración me marié un poco),desde Bs As ITA.
P.D.acá  Argentina
     allá  Grecia.


----------



## sergio11

ITA said:
			
		

> uyyy me perdí entonces vos sos de acá,no de allá (con tanta inmigración me marié un poco),desde Bs As ITA.
> P.D.acá  Argentina
> allá  Grecia.


 
Perdón, ITA, no fue mi intención marearte.  Como aquí pedían el país donde uno había nacido, escribí Grecia, pero parece que eso confundía a la gente y no aportaba nada, especialmente porque no hablo griego, ya que fuimos a la Argentina cuando yo tenía 2 años.  Por ende, ahora lo borré y puse simplemente que crecí en la Argentina y vivo en EUA.  Creo que así está más claro.


----------



## sergio11

ITA said:
			
		

> Hay dos palabras que te abren todas las puertas:"TIRE Y EMPUJE".  LES LUTHIERS


 
Parece que Les Luthiers no estaban familiarizados con las puertas corredizas, a menos que en ese caso consideren el tirar y empujar tangencialmente.  Pero sí estoy de acuerdo con que cada frase dicha por Les Luthiers es una cita citable. 

Perdón, que Les Luthiers no tienen relación con este hilo, pero no resistí a la tentación de decirlo. 

(De paso, lo de lo italianos tampoco pertenece a este hilo.  La pregunta original era sobre los alemanes.  Nos fuimos por las ramas.  A mí no me molesta, pero no sé a los demás.)


----------



## scentless_apprentice

bueno...yo les cuento que tengo de parte de mi mamá toda la comunidad de alemanes. Sí, hay muchísimos alemanes en la argentina; no tal vez en la misma magnitud que italianos o españoles, pero haberlos, los hay. Con decirles algunos apellidos se darán cuenta: Sander, Kittelein, Herling, Müller, Resch.

y...es mi familia. Tienen exactamente las mismas costumbres que los alemanes del Volga. Comen Riwlkuchen y bailan polka rusa.

eso nada más.


----------



## guzista

los "gallegos" de Argentina no son gallegos, sino que de origen espano. Lo que pasa es que los argetinos tienen la costumbre de llamar a todos los espanoles gallegos !!! aunque sean catalanes, valencianos, andaluces o de cualquier otra parte de Espana.


Alemanes hay tantos porque durante o poco antes de empezar la 2. guerra mundial muchos de los alemanes que estaban en contra de la guerra se feron a Sudamérica (creo que en Chile hay aún más alemanes), y sobre todo alemanes de origen judío - como se puede ver en muchos de los nombres


----------



## Phryne

Mi granito de arena..

Colonias de inmigrantes hay en todo el país. No piensen sólo en Buenos Aires, Córdoba y el sur. Entre Ríos tiene una importantísima inmigración francesa, entre otras. La provincia de Santa Fe, de lo que yo recuerdo, tiene varias colonias alemanas, por ejemplo los pobladores de Carcarañá son descendientes de inmigrantes escoseses y suizo-alemanes. Moisésville, Santa Fe, no tiene necesidad de explicarse tampoco. De todas maneras todo el litoral es predominantemente italiano y español. 

saludos


----------



## jmx

Los argentinos parecen estar muy orgullosos de todos sus diferentes orígenes...

... pero curiosamente se les suele olvidar que también hay argentinos con raíces indígenas... ¡ Qué mala memoria !


----------



## sergio11

jmartins said:
			
		

> Los argentinos parecen estar muy orgullosos de todos sus diferentes orígenes...
> 
> ... pero curiosamente se les suele olvidar que también hay argentinos con raíces indígenas... ¡ Qué mala memoria !


Por supuesto que los hay, pero no fue por mala memoria que nadie se refirió a eso, sino porque la pregunta original se refería a la inmigración, y nadie quiso salirse del tema.

Aquí está la pregunta original:





			
				dave said:
			
		

> Tengo una pregunta para los argentinos – estoy leyendo un libro del escritor argentino Jorge Luis Borges, y casi todos los personajes tienen apellidos alemanes (Loewenthal, Tarbuch, Maier, Kronfuss etc.). Lo que quería saber es ¿hay muchos alemanes en Argentina? Y si hay, ¿por qué? No sé nada de la historia de la inmigración en Argentina (excepto que hay más gallegos allá que en Galicia, y también que hay pueblos donde se habla galés!) pero me extraña que hay tantos alemanes en este libro. Gracias por un poco de información sobre esto.


----------



## Phryne

jmartins said:
			
		

> Los argentinos parecen estar muy orgullosos de todos sus diferentes orígenes...
> 
> ... pero curiosamente se les suele olvidar que también hay argentinos con raíces indígenas... ¡ Qué mala memoria !



Es verdad que los argentinos solemos ignorar sus propias raíces indígenas, o lo que es peor, negar la existencia de los mismos indígenas en el país. Muchos van a decir que como no son sus raíces entonces no es una mentira o ignorancia, sobre todo porque en muchas zonas los descendientes de inmigrantes conforman una mayoría abrumadora. Pero esto no quita que los argentinos seamos muchas cosas al mismo tiempo: hijos de inmigrantes, de colonizadores y de aborígenes.  Por más que yo o Mengueche seamos descendientes de inmigrantes! 

En una clase de arqueología argentina mi profesor preguntó si alguien sentía que hablábamos de SU historia. Nadie levantó la mano. Yo sentí mucha vergüenza al ver que ninguno de mis compañeros lo hacía. Por supuesto que es la historia de mi tierra y también mi historia! La escuela argentina se ha hecho cargo de borrar mucho de nuestro pasado y de tergiversar otra buena parte. Por ejemplo, la famosa "conquista del desierto" pocas veces es entendida como parte de un genocidio. Es aberrante lo que nuestros maestros muchas veces nos enseñan!

De todas maneras, jmartins, me parece de un poco de mala leche tirar una piedra cuando todos cargamos con terribles herencias. O las cosas por tus lares siempre anduvieron bárabaras? 

saludos


----------



## desde aquel verano

Hola. Recién leí una discusión en otro foro que trataba de este mismo tema, y me ha sorprendido un poco descubrir que, según un estudio de la Universidad de Buenos Aires, un 56% de la población argentina tiene ascendencia indígena, aunque sólo el 10% es indígena pura. Echad un vistazo aquí: http://www.clarin.com/diario/2005/01/16/sociedad/s-03415.htm


----------



## jmx

Phryne said:
			
		

> De todas maneras, jmartins, me parece de un poco de mala leche tirar una piedra cuando todos cargamos con terribles herencias. O las cosas por tus lares siempre anduvieron bárbaras?


Puedes sacar todos los defectos que quieras de España, y yo aún añadiré alguno más si se tercia.

Lo siento, sí es verdad que lo he dicho un poco provocativamente, pero es que conozco muchos argentinos (en Barcelona) ...


----------



## Phryne

desde aquel verano said:
			
		

> Hola. Recién leí una discusión en otro foro que trataba de este mismo tema, y me ha sorprendido un poco descubrir que, según un estudio de la Universidad de Buenos Aires, un 56% de la población argentina tiene ascendencia indígena, aunque sólo el 10% es indígena pura. Echad un vistazo aquí: http://www.clarin.com/diario/2005/01/16/sociedad/s-03415.htm


 Muy interesante. Ni yo lo sabía. Esos datos hacen a mi aneda aún más dolorosa. 





			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Puedes sacar todos los defectos que quieras de España, y yo aún añadiré alguno más si se tercia.


 No, jmartins, no era mi idea. Sólo quise enfatizar que nadie está libre de culpas. 





> Lo siento, sí es verdad que lo he dicho un poco provocativamente, pero es que conozco muchos argentinos (en Barcelona) ...


 Me imagino. Muchos argentinos son de temer, pero no quiero generalizar. 

saludos


----------



## sergio11

Phryne said:
			
		

> ¿O las cosas por tus lares siempre anduvieron bárbaras?





			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Puedes sacar todos los defectos que quieras de España, y yo aún añadiré alguno más si se tercia.
> 
> Lo siento, sí es verdad que lo he dicho un poco provocativamente, pero es que conozco muchos argentinos (en Barcelona) ...


Me partiría el corazón que alguien se pusiera a sacar defectos de España, pues yo admiro a los españoles.


----------



## scentless_apprentice

a ver.. justamente yo estoy haciendo una monografía sobre este tema. Y sí, es verdad, 56% tiene descendencia indígena. Lo cual no es ningún motivo para sentir vergüenza. Como bien dijeron antes de las campañas del desierto de Roca, de eso sí deberíamos avergonzarnos.

Ahora, no veo nada malo en sentir orgullo por las raíces europeas, o sean las que fueren. Las comunidades alemanas están orgullosas de sus costumbres aún viviendo en el país. Y eso no quiere decir que menosprecien a las demás. Es más, conviven perfectamente con indígenas y muchas veces se casan y tienen hijos con criollos antes que con gringos. Les gustan más en general.

Entonces, pido porfavor a los que no tienen suficientes fuentes de información, que no hagan falsas acusaciones.


----------



## Phryne

scentless_apprentice said:
			
		

> a ver.. justamente yo estoy haciendo una monografía sobre este tema. Y sí, es verdad, 56% tiene descendencia indígena. Lo cual no es ningún motivo para sentir vergüenza. Como bien dijeron antes de las campañas del desierto de Roca, de eso sí deberíamos avergonzarnos.
> 
> Ahora, no veo nada malo en sentir orgullo por las raíces europeas, o sean las que fueren. Las comunidades alemanas están orgullosas de sus costumbres aún viviendo en el país. Y eso no quiere decir que menosprecien a las demás. Es más, conviven perfectamente con indígenas y muchas veces se casan y tienen hijos con criollos antes que con gringos. Les gustan más en general.
> 
> Entonces, pido porfavor a los que no tienen suficientes fuentes de información, que no hagan falsas acusaciones.


 Hola scentless!

Estoy muy de acuerdo con tu opinión, aunque bueno, entendamos lo de las "acusaciones". Ya está, ya se entendió...

Ahora, lo que me quedó un poco en el tintero es qué entendés vos por "criollo" y qué entendés por "gringo"? Qué es un "criollo", un "nacido en Argentina de raíces XX" o un "mestizo"? Entendés "gringo" como algunas veces se le llama al italiano, o lo entendés como "extranjero"/ "inmigrante"? 

Es una pregunta pava, ya sé...

saludos


----------



## scentless_apprentice

Hola Phryne! bueno sí, te digo lo quería decir antes, no era de mala intención...

Con criollos, me refiero a los mestizos. Mezcla de indígena con europeo (muchas veces se refiere particularmente a los españoles.) 

Y acá le decimos "gringos" a los alemanes. Como "gallegos" a los españoles, algo así.

Espero haber aclarado tus dudas.. =)


----------



## sergio11

Phryne said:
			
		

> Entendés "gringo" como algunas veces se le llama al italiano, o lo entendés como "extranjero"/ "inmigrante"?





			
				scentless_apprentice said:
			
		

> Y acá le decimos "gringos" a los alemanes. Como "gallegos" a los españoles, algo así. Espero haber aclarado tus dudas.. =)


En general, *gringo* significa extranjero, o más exactamente alguien que no habla el español o lo habla con acento extranjero, es decir, alguien cuyo idioma materno no es el español.  La mayoría de las veces se refiere a gente de habla inglesa o italiana, pero eso es simplemente porque en una época la gente de esos idiomas constituía la mayoría de los inmigrantes a Sudamérica.  En Estados Unidos, *gringo* tiene el significado restringido de "estadounidense" (un estadounidense dice "I am a gringo"), pero en nuestros países se extiende a todas las nacionalidades de habla no hispana.


----------



## scentless_apprentice

aaah okay..ahora entiendo algunas cosas con lo de gringo norteamericano. =D gracias!

y perdón por mii pequeño error...


----------



## Artrella

scentless_apprentice said:
			
		

> a ver.. justamente yo estoy haciendo una monografía sobre este tema. Y sí, es verdad, 56% tiene descendencia indígena. Lo cual no es ningún motivo para sentir vergüenza. Como bien dijeron antes de las campañas del desierto de Roca, de eso sí deberíamos avergonzarnos.
> 
> Ahora, no veo nada malo en sentir orgullo por las raíces europeas, o sean las que fueren. Las comunidades alemanas están orgullosas de sus costumbres aún viviendo en el país. Y eso no quiere decir que menosprecien a las demás. Es más, conviven perfectamente con indígenas y muchas veces se casan y tienen hijos con criollos antes que con gringos. Les gustan más en general.
> 
> Entonces, pido porfavor a los que no tienen suficientes fuentes de información, que no hagan falsas acusaciones.




En realidad Scentless, el 56% tiene *ascendencia* indígena...   (perdón, digo, si te referís a los antepasados...)


----------



## Artrella

jmartins said:
			
		

> Los argentinos parecen estar muy orgullosos de todos sus diferentes orígenes...
> 
> ... pero curiosamente se les suele olvidar que también hay argentinos con raíces indígenas... ¡ Qué mala memoria !




No, JMartins, no es así.  Hasta hace poco tiempo había aquí una cantante de rock muy conocida (María Gabriela Epumer) que no hacía más que decir que descendía de un Cacique.
Y en todo caso la mala memoria, como vos decís, responde a los prejuicios que hay EN TODO EL MUNDO, con respecto a los indios, negros, etc.
La vez pasada, estaba comentando con una persona, la necesidad de ir a sacar una visa para los Estados Unidos, y sabés qué me dijo esta mujer "bueno por suerte vos sos blanquita, te la van a dar".... seguramente si yo tuviese cara con rasgos indígenas, no me la darían ... no?
Esto pasa acá y en otras partes del mundo.  No es novedad, ni falta de memoria, sino se trata de esta sociedad en donde no se quiere a nadie que no sea rubio y de ojos azules.


----------



## MAURICIO_WIDMER

Hola me llamo Mauricio barrios ,widmer por parte de madre y busco alguna informacion sobre personas o entidad que se dediquen a la busqueda de partidas de nacimientos en mi cado visabuela de mi madre... en alemania ..para hacer la cuidadania cualquier informacion telefono e-mail o direccion por favor ..mi agradecimiento desde ya esperando una respuesta ..saludos atentamente ..MAURICIO..


----------



## Javier-Vega

sergio11 said:
			
		

> En general, *gringo* significa extranjero, o más exactamente alguien que no habla el español o lo habla con acento extranjero, es decir, alguien cuyo idioma materno no es el español. La mayoría de las veces se refiere a gente de habla inglesa o italiana, pero eso es simplemente porque en una época la gente de esos idiomas constituía la mayoría de los inmigrantes a Sudamérica. En Estados Unidos, *gringo* tiene el significado restringido de "estadounidense" (un estadounidense dice "I am a gringo"), pero en nuestros países se extiende a todas las nacionalidades de habla no hispana.


 
No se si "nuestros paises" incluye a Mexico, pero aqui "gringo" es sinonimo de "estadounidense".


----------



## Dandee

También curiosamente a la mayoría también se les olvida que son ARGENTINOS. La mayoría de los argentinos somos hijos o nietos de extranjeros, cualquiera sean. Es lamentable comprobar que se sienten más orgullosos de la nacionalidad u orígen de sus antepasados que de su real nacionalidad la ARGENTINA, por eso el descendiente de italianos quiere más a Italia que a su propio país y así con la mayoría. Solo basta vivir un tiempo en Argentina para comprobarlo cuando dicen "yo soy tano", "yo soy gallego", "yo soy alemán" cuando se trata simplemente de descendientes de ellos. El orgullo del ser argentino solo se destaca cuando se trata de "gloriosas hazañas" demagógicas, caso específico de triunfos en el fútbol, boxeo, aventuras guerreras, etc. en esos casos "SOMOS ARGENTINOS Y LOS VAMOS A REVENTAR y EL QUE NO SALTA ES UN......". 
Tenemos la suerte de tener un país con una riqueza natural que cualquiera en el mundo envidiaría, diversidad de culturas, una constitución política admirable, grandes próceres que se preocuparon por fundar las bases para un país justo, salud y educación gratuita y un sistema de justicia al alcance de todos, pero nos falta algo fundamental, amar a nuestra Argentina con todo el corazón. Tal vez por eso también somos campeones de la corrupción y de la pésima administración de este país que Dios nos dio.
Me produce admiración como los chilenos aman a su país, con sencillez y orgullo de su nacionalidad. He visto hijos de alemanes que hablan con acento extraño, producto del contacto diario con sus padres, que cuando se les pregunta si son extranjeros afirman casi con enojo "no señor, soy chileno" y comen curanto, bailan cuecas y se sienten absolutamente chilenos, para bien y para mal, en lo bueno y en lo malo.
Creo que si en Argentina tuviéramos una verdadera identidad nacional Argentina sería lo que realmente podría. "El mejor país del mundo".







			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Los argentinos parecen estar muy orgullosos de todos sus diferentes orígenes...
> 
> ... pero curiosamente se les suele olvidar que también hay argentinos con raíces indígenas... ¡ Qué mala memoria !


----------



## Christian.

Lamentablemente (Segun como se lo vea) Argentina es un rejunte de diferentes paises, ya sea alemanes, italianos, españoles, franceses, etc. Vivi durante toda mi infancia en diferentes lugares de este pais, y la verdad que no estoy muy seguro sobre lo que dijeron mas arriba (Mas especificamente, sobre que mas del 50% tiene descendencia indigena).

Por ejemplo, yo tengo familiares directos descendientes de Españoles (Benitez), Italianos (Galesio), Franceses (Roullier), Alemanes (Fritz), etc. Me gusta bastante el foro, veremos si me pego una buena mas seguido asi pulo un poco mi ingles


----------



## sergio11

Christian. said:
			
		

> Lamentablemente (Segun como se lo vea) Argentina es un rejunte de diferentes paises, ya sea alemanes, italianos, españoles, franceses, etc. Vivi durante toda mi infancia en diferentes lugares de este pais, y la verdad que no estoy muy seguro sobre lo que dijeron mas arriba (Mas especificamente, sobre que mas del 50% tiene descendencia indigena).
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo tengo familiares directos descendientes de Españoles (Benitez), Italianos (Galesio), Franceses (Roullier), Alemanes (Fritz), etc. Me gusta bastante el foro, veremos si me pego una buena mas seguido asi pulo un poco mi ingles


Bienvenido al foro, Christian.

Al principio a mí también me sorprendió que hubiera más del 50% de la población con ascendencia indígena, pero en realidad, no es de sorprenderse tanto, porque muchos de los indígenas que vinieron a las ciudades, desde la fundación de las primeras ciudades en adelante, se asimilaron entre los españoles y se mezclaron con la población europea. 

Lo que más me sorprende es que en esta hebra de discusión, que iba muy bien, repentinamente se mezcló un tema de "culpa" y de "vergüenza" que no tiene nada que ver con nada.  ¿Desde cuándo es una culpa tener ascendencia española, italiana, alemana, rusa o indígena?  Cada uno tiene los antepasados que tiene y tiene la historia ancestral que le quedó de sus progenitores, sean del país o de la raza que fueren.  ¿Uno debe negar sus tres mil o cinco mil años de historia de sus antepasados, que, quiera o no, y aunque sea una ascendencia parcial, influyen en su formación y en su visión del mundo?


----------



## Apus

Even Mengele was there.


----------



## sergio11

Apus said:
			
		

> Even Mengele was there.


Y no te olvides de Adolf Eichmann.  

Nunca negamos que había habido criminales nazis en Argentina.  Lo que tratamos de decir es que son una minoría muy pequeña y que fueron capturados.  Lo que pasa es que fuera del país nos encontramos con esta impresión que tiene la mayoría, de que la Argentina está llena de criminales nazis.   No es así.


----------



## Apus

Claro que nadie tiene esta impressio'n. Germans, like other peoples of different nationalities have contributed to a genetic pool that made Argentinians a dynamic people.


----------



## Christian.

A menos que los nazis hayan descubierto la forma de rejuvenecer, estan todos muertos. Piensen que vinieron hace unos 60 años, lo mas probable es que ya esten bajo tierra.


----------



## Apus

I did say Germans and other people, not nazis.


----------



## Christian.

Estaba hablando en general, no era algo dirigido hacia vos


----------



## sergio11

Perdonen que estoy agregando en esta hebra que quedó parada hace tres meses, pero estoy leyendo un libro que da ciertas estadísticas interesantes para esta hebra:

Aparentemente, en las décadas del 1940 y 1950 emigraron cerca de 80000 alemanes, austríacos y croatas a Argentina, de los cuales posiblemente entre 5000 y 8000 eran nazis y de ellos entre 50 y 100 eran criminales de guerra buscados por tribunales internacionales. 

Es decir, pese a que nuestra teoría original de que los nazis eran una minoría sigue siendo cierta (10%), el número 8000 es bastante más grande que lo que yo creía. 

Lo que pasa es que yo crecí en un barrio de muy bajo estrato social, donde no había alemanes ni judíos, y no estuve en contacto con esa temática.  Luego, cuando crecí, nos mudamos a otro barrio, y empecé a ir a la escuela secundaria, Perón ya se había ido y los alemanes nazis se habían escondido del ojo público.  Lo único que había visiblemente en esa época eran los neo-nazis locales autóctonos.  Por eso yo creía que los nazis alemanes eran muy pocos, pero parece que eran más de lo que yo creía. Nunca me habría imaginado que habría 8000.

Saludos


----------



## Mate

temujin said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Lo que me acuerdo de la historia de los alemanes de Volga...:
> 
> Empezó hace siglos...Las granjas en la zona de Schwaben en Alemania se hicieron cada vez más pequeños por la herencia (cuando tuvieron más de un hijo, dividieron las granjas entre los hijos). Al final apenas se podía sobrevivir.
> 
> En Rusia habia otro problema: Había mucho tierra (además tierra muy fertil) y poca gente. Entonces la reina de Rusia (creo que era Katarina) les ofrecieron la tierra alrededor de Volga. Así popularon la zona, y con gente que sabía muy bien cultivar la tierra.
> 
> Todos se quedaron felizes...Los Alemanes, como eran tantos, siguieron hablando su idioma y preservaron su cultura...
> 
> Stalin.
> 
> Llegó la secunda guerra mundial, y a Stalin no le gustó que había tantos "Alemanes" alli entre Hitler y Moscu.Una de sus soluciones favoritos cuando había alguien que no le gustó era mandarlos a Siberia y eso hizo con la colonia Alemana. Supongo que los que llegaron a Argentina fueran los que lograron escapar...
> 
> t.
> 
> PD: bitte, corrija mis errores....


Yo tengo el mismo registro de la historia de los alemanes del volga. Soy descendiente de ellos.


----------



## Mate

sergio11 said:


> Uno no puede dejar pasar ese comentario sin evocar las hermosas vacaciones en Villa General Belgrano y los paseos a La Cumbrecita, Amboy, Santa Rosa y demás localidades del Valle de Calamuchita. Gracias por traer esos recuerdos a mi memoria, Ambar_Violeta. En cuanto a la cerveza, yo tampoco le he tomado el gusto y no le encuentro mucha gracia.
> 
> Sí, los alemanes que conocíamos todos, los que vivían en Villa Ballester, Belgrano, Florida, etc., eran los que se escaparon del régimen de Hitler.
> 
> La captura de unos pocos oficiales nazis en la Argentina hizo que se creara una fama de que todos los alemanes de allí eran nazis, pero en realidad no era así.
> 
> Los refugiados nazis se escondían del ojo público, tomaban algún empleo de ésos en los que uno pasa desapercibido, más bien en las afueras, no tenían ninguna vida social, no se mezclaban en la política y prácticamente no hablaban con nadie. Nadie sabía quiénes eran ni donde estaban.


He leido, incluso en WR, que los alemanes que originalmante poblaron Villa Gral. Belgrano (Córdoba) fueron los sobrevivientes del Graf Spee, buque alemán hundido por los ingleses en la Batalla del Río de la Plata (1939).


----------



## friedrich stutz

te comento, que en argentina hay muchas razas en abundancia, la mayorìa son italianos y españoles, mas italianos que en roma, jajaj, pero en fin. hubo una gran cantidad de alemanes que imigraron hacia argentina antes del 1900, y otra gran cantidad como mis abuelos que llegaron despues de la segunda guerra, la republica argentina luego de que alemania perdiera en la seguna guerra, refugio a una gran cantidad de alemanes que pertenecian al partido nazi, y otros no, pero en fin argentina es un paiz con un crisol de razas, pero si te interesan los alemanes en argtentina, podes encontrarnos a montones en: villa gral belgrano (ciudad de cordoba), en la provincia de Entre Rios y en la patagonia. 
espero haberte ayudado en tu inquietud. 

att: friedrich stÜtz


----------



## franlux

Amigo:El colectivo germanico en todas sus variantes es el tercero en importancia en el país en cuanto a aporte genético al habitante argentino moderno.
Cuando hablo de diferentes variantes hablo de alemanes,alemanes del Volga,germano-suizos,austríacos,alsacianos,provenientes de Lorena,tiroleses italianos,germano-eslovenos,germano-croatas,germano-bohemios,alemanes procedentes del Balut,germanos de los carpatos,alemanes transilvanos,etc.
Su presencia como colectivo es notoria en la Provincia de Misiones,la Prov. de Santa Fe,la Prov. de Buenos Aires,Prov. de La Pampa,Prov. de Chaco,Capital Federal,Prov. de Córdoba,Prov. de Río Negro,Prov. del Chubut y la Prov. de Corrientes.
Las ciudades y pueblos emblemáticos de este grupo nacional,donde uno puede apreciar facilmente su presencia y legado son: Villa General Belgrano,Oberá,San Carlos de Bariloche,Colonia Esperanza,La Cumbrecita,Coronel Suarez,Crespo,Las Breñas,Villa Angela,Puerto Rico,El Dorado,Apostoles,Posadas,Paraná,Santa Fé,Rosario,Capital Federal,Tornquist,Colonia Barón,Winifreda,Santa Rosa,San Martín de los Andes,Córdoba,etc
Los alemanes comenzaron a llegar a Argentina a partir de la década del 60 del siglo XIX,atraídos estos por incentivos gubernamentales enfocados en el desarrollo y colonización de las pampas argentinas
En los primeros grupos arribados al país era importante el  componente tiroles,austriaco y suizo-germánico,ponderando mas fuerte con el transcurrir de los años el colectivo proveniente del Volga(el que mas importancia tuvo en terminos cuantitativos y cualitativos).Finalizado el período de predominio migratorio ruso-alemán se abre mencionado espacio de relevancia inmigratoria a alemanes provenientes de la misma alemania y del este europeo.
En la primera etapa (1860-1910) los alemanes se ubicaron predominantemente en las regiones pampeana y chaqueña,teniéndo como lugar objetivo en la segunda etapa de poblamiento la región andino-patagónica y el Valle de Punilla en Córdoba,durante todo este lapso,la Capital Federal fué un importante imán para este colectivo.
Un abrazo.
Francisco Lux


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

alc112 said:


> Acá en mi provincia hay un pueblo que prácticamente está poblado por alemanes del volga. POr las dudas:
> Alemanes del volga son alemanes que salieron de su pais por la guerra mundial (No estoy seguro) y fueron a vivir a Rusia, a orillas del río volga.
> Hoy como a las 8:30 les escribo algo seguro, le voy a pedir a mi profesora del aleman (que es hija de alemanes del volga) que me diga bien por qué vinieron a acá. Creo que era porque los rusos se quejaron de ellos, ya que la reina de rusa los quería mucho o algo asi.
> 
> saludos


Los alemanes del Volga fueron invitados alrededor de 1763 por la zarina Catalina la Grande (de origen alemán) para poblar esa zona, eximidos de obligaciones militares. También llegaron ahí y a otra regiones de Rusia muchos _menonitas_, religión que rechaza la violencia. Cuando posteriormente un determinado zar les impuso la obligación del servicio militar, masivamente emigraron llegando muchos a la Argentina al abrigo de una política de inmigración del gobierno, siendo radicados principalmente en Misiones y el Chaco.

Habiendo llegado desde Rusia, con pasaporte de ese país, generalmente era costumbre referirse a ellos como _rusos_, aún siendo alemanes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

ITA said:


> En nuestra costa Atlántica,hay una ciudada que se llama Villa Gesell.Este lugar fue fundado por un alemán llamado Carlos Gesell.En lo personal es uno de mis lugares preferidos para pasar mis vacaciones de verano,uno cree que está en una aldea alemana o algo así .C omo verán nuestro territorio es muy extenso por lo cual por donde uno camine puede encontrar una variedad de inmigrantes,diferentes culturas que hacen nuestra argentina.
> Desde Bs As ITA.descendiente de austríacos,polacos,gallegos,vascos italiano.


Carlos Gesell era suizo. Mi abuelo compró ahí una casa de veraneo cuando aún era un poblado con quizás no más de 15 casas. Había una usina para proveer electricidad durante algunas horas y en la misma se fabricaba hielo. El propietario de único almacén iba y venía todos los días a General Madariaga para traer el pan, con o sin lluvia. Rápidamente fue creciendo con veraneantes atraídos precisamente por esa simpleza de vida desconocida en el Gran Buenos Aires.


----------



## higlander

Hola,es mi primera vez aqui,me interesaria aportar algo a la consulta de Dave y a todos los demas.Creo que ven a la Argentina solo como Bs. As. y no como el extenso pais que es,yo soy patagonico y aqui hay comunidad Alemana,Escocesa,Croata,Rusa,Austriaca,Española de todas las autonomias y provincias,Portuguezes,Griegos,ademas de todos los que ya nombraron,y los alemanes no solo vinieron escapando del nazismo,a fines del siglo 19 ya llegaban a mi tierra,el caso de mi bisabuelo de apellido Behm que llegó en 1887 a mi pueblo.Gracias y saludos


----------



## javandy

dave said:


> Tengo una pregunta para los argentinos – estoy leyendo un libro del escritor argentino Jorge Luis Borges, y casi todos los personajes tienen apellidos alemanes (Loewenthal, Tarbuch, Maier, Kronfuss etc.). Lo que quería saber es ¿hay muchos alemanes en Argentina? Y si hay, ¿por qué? No sé nada de la historia de la inmigración en Argentina (excepto que hay más gallegos allá que en Galicia, y también que hay pueblos donde se habla galés!) pero me extraña que hay tantos alemanes en este libro. Gracias por un poco de información sobre esto.
> 
> Dave


No sé si Dave me leerá después de 4 años, pero recién descubro este foro y quisiera decir lo siguiente:
Algunos de los apellidos mencionados, por no decir todos, no son alemanes, sino judíos o judíos alemanes. En la Argentina hubo bastante más inmigración judía que alemana.


----------



## mirx

javandy said:


> No sé si Dave me leerá después de 4 años, pero recién descubro este foro y quisiera decir lo siguiente:
> Algunos de los apellidos mencionados, por no decir todos, no son alemanes, sino judíos o judíos alemanes. En la Argentina hubo bastante más inmigración judía que alemana.


 
No estoy completamente seguro de esto, pero creo que Argentina tiene la 3era concentración más grande de judíos, después de Israel y EEUU.


Saludos.


----------



## Mate

mirx said:


> No estoy completamente seguro de esto, pero creo que Argentina tiene la 3era concentración más grande de judíos, después de Israel y EEUU.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Según la información disponible (ver enlace) es la 7ª, con 250.000 personas. De todas maneras las cifras son estimativas.

Se considera que en la Argentina hay entre 2 y 2.8 millones de descendientes de alemanes, incluyendo a los del Volga. (Fuente).


----------



## avok

Hi,

All those people of German origin in Argentina are Jewish or otherwise?


----------



## Mate

avok said:


> Hi,
> 
> All those people of German origin in Argentina are Jewish or otherwise?


No. Actually, most of them are not of Jewish descent.


----------



## javandy

Depending what you mean by "those". Many of the names in the text by Borges sound more Jewish than "Christian" German to me. But there are lots of non-Jewish people of German origin in Argentina.


----------



## sergio11

avok said:


> Hi,
> 
> All those people of German origin in Argentina are Jewish or otherwise?


 
Hola,

As a rule, when we talk about Germans, it means German ancestry, not Jewish. In general, after the Genocide, Jews don't like to be identified as Germans, and understandably so: they prefer to be called Jews.

Besides, because some Nazi criminals were found in Argentina, there is always the mistrust that any German you find there may be a Nazi, and people like to keep certain distance, even though, as I explained in an earlier post, most Germans that migrated to Argentina were fleeing the Nazi regime themselves. It is estimated that from the almost 100,000 Germans that migrated to Argentina since the beginning of WWII, only 5,000 to 8,000 had Nazi ideas, and probably most of them are dead already. 

Saludos


----------



## avok

I see... So I should have asked "people with German surname" rather than German origin. 

As I see, those people are German (you know fair hair, blue eyes, Oktoberfest etc) just like the Germans in Southern Brazil. (ex. Giselle Bündchen)


----------



## javandy

I agree with the previous messages.
I visited La Cumbrecita a couple of years ago. Imagine a piece of Germany or Austria in the middle of the Córdoba hills. I found a newspaper article posted, explaining the origin of the place. The first couple is said to come there to escape the nazi regime. The woman was Jewish, the man non-Jewish. On the other hand there are hints that some of those having settled in Villa General Belgrano would have come around 1945 or after. Just transmitting a point of info I got.
Have a nice day!


----------



## parisgroove

sergio11 said:


> Sí, Cromteaches, hay muchos italianos, pero eso no es ningún misterio.  Todos saben lo de los italianos. En realidad, el acento típico argentino, o mejor dicho, el acento porteño, es un acento italiano.  El argot de Buenos Aires, el "lunfardo," tiene una gran cantidad de palabras y expresiones italianas.
> 
> Incluso un señor mejicano aquí en Los Angeles me dijo una vez: "ahora que estoy tomando clases de italiano los empiezo a entender a ustedes, los argentinos."  Eso dice un montón de nuestra cultura de Buenos Aires, ya que hay mucha verdad en eso.
> 
> Por supuesto, ahora van a salir muchos que van a decir: ¿vieron que lo que ustedes hablan no es español, sino una mezcla de italiano?" Pero no es así.  Lo cierto es que tanto nuestro lenguaje como nuestra cultura son muy españoles, pese a toda la influencia italiana.



Un pequeño comentario para enriquecer esta discusión interesante:
Es verdad que nuestro acento argentino ha sido muy influenciado por los italianos, pero hace poco tiempo haciendo una traducción para un cliente, he descubierto que nuestra manera de hablar también tiene implicaciones políticas, en la época de la colonia española, en los tiempos de la revolución de la independencia, según un sociolinguista colombiano, en Argentina se comenzó a remplazar el "tú" por el "vos", para diferenciarse de los "peninsulares"..(Españoles) La autora ha hecho un extenso estudio sobre este tema, solo os dejo un párrafo, pues es imposible poner todo aquí....

La autora se llama   Yolanda Lastra y su estudio muy interesante es:      ASPECTOS HISTÓRICO-PRAGMÁTICOS DEL VOSEO

  Citación:"_ Cuando en España se impuso tú, su uso se habrá considerado como un rasgo típico del hablar peninsular, con todo el prestigio social y cultural que ello habrá significado en la etapa colonial. En las regiones en las que coexistieron ambos usos hasta las épocas de la guerra de la independencia en América, el voseo puede haberse sentido en ese momento como rasgo propio de la población criolla, y el tuteo como tratamiento peninsular, lo cual en esta etapa de exaltación de lo americano puede haber llevado al desplazamiento total del tuteo, como en el caso de la Argentina o de otras regiones de Latinoamérica (como el Valle del Cauca en Colombia)."_


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

parisgroove said:


> Un pequeño comentario para enriquecer esta discusión interesante:
> Es verdad que nuestro acento argentino ha sido muy influenciado por los italianos, pero hace poco tiempo haciendo una traducción para un cliente, he descubierto que nuestra manera de hablar también tiene implicaciones políticas, en la época de la colonia española, en los tiempos de la revolución de la independencia, según un sociolinguista colombiano, en Argentina se comenzó a remplazar el "tú" por el "vos", para diferenciarse de los "peninsulares"..(Españoles) La autora ha hecho un extenso estudio sobre este tema, solo os dejo un párrafo, pues es imposible poner todo aquí....
> 
> La autora se llama   Yolanda Lastra y su estudio muy interesante es:      ASPECTOS HISTÓRICO-PRAGMÁTICOS DEL VOSEO
> 
> Citación:"_ Cuando en España se impuso tú, su uso se habrá considerado como un rasgo típico del hablar peninsular, con todo el prestigio social y cultural que ello habrá significado en la etapa colonial. En las regiones en las que coexistieron ambos usos hasta las épocas de la guerra de la independencia en América, el voseo puede haberse sentido en ese momento como rasgo propio de la población criolla, y el tuteo como tratamiento peninsular, lo cual en esta etapa de exaltación de lo americano puede haber llevado al desplazamiento total del tuteo, como en el caso de la Argentina o de otras regiones de Latinoamérica (como el Valle del Cauca en Colombia)."_


Muy interesante tu alcance.

Curiosamente, algún estudioso de la lengua podría argumentar precisamente lo contrario, en el sentido de que el *vos* parece un resabio peninsular, toda vez que los subalternos se dirigian a *vuesa Merced* con ese vocablo.


----------



## koniecswiata

El "vos(otros)" obviamente existe en el castellano peninsular, sólo que se usa de otra manera--segunda persona plural.  Por eso, no tiene nada esencialmente argentino en sí.  Además, el uso del vos en Argentina, que hace que el acento argentino sea tan característico, no tiene nada que ver con el italiano o la influencia de italoparlantes en Argentina.  No es mi intención salir del tema de los alemanes en Argentina!


----------



## gatogab

> How about Italians in Argentina?, I really think there are lots and lots of descendants.


Mi cuñado, argentino de Buenos Aires, es de origen genovés, con antepasados transplantados desde La Cerdeña a Génova.
Mi nuera es argentina de Mendoza, con sus padres natíos Degli Abruzzi.

_Mi cuñado dice que Argentina es el Hotel Internacional más grande del mundo._


----------



## Epilio

Mateamargo, ¿aún se habla alemán en tu familia?, ¿tú lo hablas?. Por curiosidad más que nada (espero no ser demasiado indiscreto...). Más en general parece que, por ejemplo, hay grupúsculos de estadounidenses y brasileños descendientes de alemanes que aún conservan el idioma (en su forma dialectal), pero no sé cuál es la situación en el caso argentino.


----------



## Mate

Epilio said:


> Mateamargo, ¿aún se habla alemán en tu familia?, ¿tú lo hablas?. Por curiosidad más que nada (espero no ser demasiado indiscreto...). Más en general parece que, por ejemplo, hay grupúsculos de estadounidenses y brasileños descendientes de alemanes que aún conservan el idioma (en su forma dialectal), pero no sé cuál es la situación en el caso argentino.


Hola Epilio:

En mi familia nunca se habló alemán (la verdad es que tuve que recorrer todo el hilo hacia arriba para ver de dónde venía la pregunta).

Mi madre hablaba (pero sobre todo entendía) bastante bien el "bajo alemán" y algo mejor el Yiddish. Mi padre sólo hablaba castellano. Ambos eran nietos de inmigrantes venidos hacia fines del siglo XIX. Yo no lo hablo para nada, ni lo entiendo, desafortunadamente.

Pero el caso es que la colectividad alemana Argentina (y creo que la de muchos otros lugares también) es la que más se aferra a sus costumbres ancestrales y al idioma de sus antepasados.

Saludos


P.S: y gracias por haber ayudado a reencarrilar este hilo.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

dave said:


> Gracias a todos. Todo eso es muy interesante, porque no tenía ni idea que Argentina tenga tanta mezcla de 'raíces'. Me avergüenza que mi conocimiento de tu país viene, más que nada, de tu equipo de fútbol, y la mayoría de los nombres de estos futbolistas son nombres ‘españoles’! Ahora estoy un poco mejor informado, y lo estaré más aún después de leer todos los vínculos que me habéis dado. Gracias!


 
Dave,

Y para aportar un poquito más al tema, te cuento que por ejemplo en la Provincia de Santa Fe hay una ciudad llamada Rosario (muy importante por cierto) en la que hay un barrio que se llama Moisesville. Ha habido una inmigración alemana muy fuerte en el litoral Este de la Argentina, sobretodo de alemanes judíos y también no judíos, ambos en búsqueda de oportunidades. Mi abuela era rosarina, se apellidaba Auerbach y toda la familia de ella era austríaca. Por otro lado, el apellido de mi madre Whiteman es una adaptación del alemán al inglés (ya que mi abuelo nació en Londres y convirtieron el apellido por cuestiones de persecusión antisemita: antes Waisman -"hombre blanco" en alemán-, ahora "hombre blanco" en inglés). De esta manera, con respecto a tu apreciación relacionada con la pluralidad de orígenes en mi país, yo tengo una mezcla de sangres que podría parecerte extravagante pero aquí es muy común: padre italiano de origen griego y madre judía de origen austríaca y polaca (polaca de cuando era el imperio austro-húngaro, ya que ningún ancestro de mi madre llegó a vivir en la actual Polonia pero sí en el antiguo territorio austro-húngaro que actualmente le pertenece a Polonia).

En esa zona del litoral abundan orígenes italianos, austríacos, alemanes y polacos. En lo que se refiere a la inmigración nazi, el mayor polo receptivo fue el sur de nuestro país, en la Patagonia. Conzco, ahora no recuerdo las palabras en alemán, personas con apellidos alemanes que hacen alusión a la profesión u ocupación que tomaron en nuestra tierra sus ancestros relacionados a la producción de vino, arado de la tierra, etc., etc.

Te envío un cordial saludo,
Ivonne Sinigaglia


----------



## brumafugit

Sé que este tema se cerró hace mucho, pero igual quería aportar mi granito de arena:
Yo soy de la provincia de Misiones, en la cual, como ya se ha dicho antes en este hilo, hubo una gran inmigración alemana. Pero también suiza, polaca, ucraniana, por lo cual los apellidos "complicados" como Morgensten, Krieger, Andruzizin, Wiplinger y demás son muy comunes. En algunos pueblos del interior de la provincia, los cuales fueron fundados por inmigrantes, es muy común que entre familia se hable el idioma del país del que vino el "fundador" del linaje. Inclusive hace un par de años vinieron filólogos de una universidad Suiza para instalarse en uno de estos pueblos porque la gente que vivía ahí habla el idioma de forma "antigua", ya que no tuvieron más contacto con el país,de modo que conservó su forma arcaica.
También con respecto a los nazis en Argentina, es cierto: acá en Misiones se sabe que vivió Martín Borman. En el pueblo de San Ignacio, a la vera del río Paraná y muy difícil de acceder, se encuentran las ruinas de la que fuera su casa, la cual está rodeada de leyendas y misterios. En una nota personal, mi padre es médico oncólogo; en una visita a un paciente en la ciudad de Oberá, lo hicieron esperar en la sala. Curioso, se puso a inspeccionar los trofeos y objetos que guardaban en una vitrina los dueños de casa y en los mismo descubrió estaba escrito el nombre del su paciente (un anciano alemán) con la esvástica como emblema, al parecer el señor había sido general del ejército nazi. Hace de esto por lo menos 20 años.

Con respecto al otro tema, sobre las raices indígenas y que se reniega de ellas, también es verdad, hay mucho caretaje (es decir, para los no argentos, mucha impostura) el cual cree que ser parte del los pueblos originarios es una vergüenza que debe ocultarse. Y también es cierto que la mayoría de los argentinos somo una ensalada de herencias nacionales y genealógicas. Yo por ejemplo, del lado paterno tengo parientes franceses (Chiflé), españoles (Hollo/Rico) y vascos (Artieda). Y del lado materno alemanes (kramer), galitzianos (Sekulla), y muy orgulloramente Mocoví (mi abuelo quien no conoció a su padre era de apellido Gorosito pero su madre era mocoví).

En fin, un poco de contribución al debate.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

brumafugit said:


> Sé que este tema se cerró hace mucho, pero igual quería aportar mi granito de arena:
> Yo soy de la provincia de Misiones, en la cual, como ya se ha dicho antes en este hilo, hubo una gran inmigración alemana. Pero también suiza, polaca, ucraniana, por lo cual los apellidos "complicados" como Morgensten, Krieger, Andruzizin, Wiplinger y demás son muy comunes. En algunos pueblos del interior de la provincia, los cuales fueron fundados por inmigrantes, es muy común que entre familia se hable el idioma del país del que vino el "fundador" del linaje. Inclusive hace un par de años vinieron filólogos de una universidad Suiza para instalarse en uno de estos pueblos porque la gente que vivía ahí habla el idioma de forma "antigua", ya que no tuvieron más contacto con el país,de modo que conservó su forma arcaica.
> También con respecto a los nazis en Argentina, es cierto: acá en Misiones se sabe que vivió Martín Borman. En el pueblo de San Ignacio, a la vera del río Paraná y muy difícil de acceder, se encuentran las ruinas de la que fuera su casa, la cual está rodeada de leyendas y misterios. En una nota personal, mi padre es médico oncólogo; en una visita a un paciente en la ciudad de Oberá, lo hicieron esperar en la sala. Curioso, se puso a inspeccionar los trofeos y objetos que guardaban en una vitrina los dueños de casa y en los mismo descubrió estaba escrito el nombre del su paciente (un anciano alemán) con la esvástica como emblema, al parecer el señor había sido general del ejército nazi. Hace de esto por lo menos 20 años.
> 
> Con respecto al otro tema, sobre las raices indígenas y que se reniega de ellas, también es verdad, hay mucho caretaje (es decir, para los no argentos, mucha impostura) el cual cree que ser parte del los pueblos originarios es una vergüenza que debe ocultarse. Y también es cierto que la mayoría de los argentinos somo una ensalada de herencias nacionales y genealógicas. Yo por ejemplo, del lado paterno tengo parientes franceses (Chiflé), españoles (Hollo/Rico) y vascos (Artieda). Y del lado materno alemanes (kramer), galitzianos (Sekulla), y muy orgulloramente Mocoví (mi abuelo quien no conoció a su padre era de apellido Gorosito pero su madre era mocoví).
> 
> En fin, un poco de contribución al debate.
> 
> Saludos


Acabo de ver un documental en CNN que relata que osamentas encontradas durante una reciente excavación en Berlin en el sitio en que un testigo sostuvo haber visto el cuerpo de Martin Borman efectivamente respondieron positivamente a la prueba de ADN.


----------



## brumafugit

Mira vos justito! Acá en mi pueblo (San Ignacio) todo el mundo cree q esa era la casa de él, aunque no haya una certeza del cien por ciento. Te dejo una nota de un sitio que ofrece paseos turísticos que al menos sirve para ver las fotos. http://www.aventurasenlinea.com.ar/?nota=415


Pd: Aclaro que en mi primer post quedó unido lo que cuento de Borman en el pueblo con lo del paciente de mi papá. No es la misma persona. Releyendo caí en la cuenta de que se presta a confusión.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

brumafugit said:


> Mira vos justito! Acá en mi pueblo (San Ignacio) todo el mundo cree q esa era la casa de él, aunque no haya una certeza del cien por ciento. Te dejo una nota de un sitio que ofrece paseos turísticos que al menos sirve para ver las fotos. http://www.aventurasenlinea.com.ar/?nota=415
> 
> 
> Pd: Aclaro que en mi primer post quedó unido lo que cuento de Borman en el pueblo con lo del paciente de mi papá. No es la misma persona. Releyendo caí en la cuenta de que se presta a confusión.


Tu post era claro y no creo que haya lugar para tal confusión, ya que desde ya Borman no era general. Además parece que ese supuesto general no era un fugitivo de la justicia, pues de lo contrario no hubiera exhibido sus trofeos, insignias y emblemas.


----------



## sergio11

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Tu post era claro y no creo que haya lugar para tal confusión, ya que desde ya Borman no era general. Además parece que ese supuesto general no era un fugitivo de la justicia, pues de lo contrario no hubiera exhibido sus trofeos, insignias y emblemas.


Hola,

En parte esto confirma lo que habíamos dicho anteriormente. Pese a que ya hemos dicho esto, para beneficio de los que no recuerdan las estadísticas, repito que se calcula que de los 100,000 alemanes que emigraron a Argentina desde el comienzo de la era Nazi, solamente 5,000 a 8,000 eran de ideología nazi, y solamente unos 200 o menos eran fugitivos de la justicia. El resto, la gran mayoría, una mayoría aplastante, eran gente que ellos mismos estaban escapando de Hitler y de su régimen político e ideológico. Todos los alemanes que yo conocí, que eran muchos, porque yo vivía en una zona de alta densidad germana, aborrecían a Hitler y a los nazis con toda el alma. 

Los criminales nazis, los fugitivos de la justicia, cambiaban de nombre, trabajo y modo de vida, y se escondían tan bien, que nadie los podía encontrar o sospechar, ni siquiera sus propias esposas e hijos, si optaban por casarse y criar una familia.

Saludos


----------



## OrCuS

dave said:


> Me avergüenza que mi conocimiento de tu país viene, más que nada, de tu equipo de fútbol, y la mayoría de los nombres de estos futbolistas son nombres ‘españoles’!



Cuando he leído esta frase algo me ha dicho que eso no es correcto, así que por curiosidad he mirado los apellidos del último partido de la selección argentina en el pasado mundial. De los 13 jugadores que participaron en ese partido + el entrenador:

Españoles: 6
Italianos: 6
Franceses: 1
Alemanes: 1

Repito que sólo me he fijado en los apellidos. Supongo que la mayoría de indígenas adoptarían apellidos españoles en su llegada a las ciudades, aún así ¿pensáis que este espectro es representativo de las sociedad argentina? Siento si me desvío ligeramente del tema.


----------

